# Could I vent to someone



## Spikyapple (Jul 11, 2021)

In a really crappy mindset rn and is extremely pissed off..


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

I can't be of much help right now, but bumping for exposure!


----------



## Baalf (Jul 18, 2021)

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/vent-thread.1647065/page-156#post-7130072
		


There is a thread for venting. If that isn't good enough, I can listen to you.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 19, 2021)

I'm generally more of a help-and-advice person, but you can message me if it helps.


----------

